# "Bald Headed Teacher", not bad...



## Mandrakespain (Nov 22, 2007)

,,,not at all, much better than it sounds! Burley with just a pinch of latakia, they say at 4noggins, who sent me a sample with my order, and have to say, I am smoking it right now in a Medico billiard and I quite like it!

Regards
Carlos


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I didn't know greg had his own blend...


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I didn't know greg had his own blend...


must have been something he came up with awhile ago, burley and latakia is not his bag anymore.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

kheffelf said:


> must have been something he came up with awhile ago, burley and latakia is not his bag anymore.


indeed


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> indeed


quite


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

IHT said:


> quite


hum..


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Ironic & Funny......

I'm smoking *Olde English* from my B&M which is an Almost Black Burley & Latakia(with some other goodies I can't identify). This is the first Pipe Tabak I smoke some months ago and I still Enjoy it very much. 

It seems like their's some derogatory remarks that come up from time to time bout americans *loving Burley* and yeah......I love Burley so far. 

Thanks for the Review bro.:ss


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Rich at 4noggins sent me a sample with my last 2 orders as well. It's good. Sweet, but not goopy; it has latakia, but it doesn't overwhelm the palate. My only complain is that it tends to turn bitter after about half way through the bowl.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

IHT said:


> quite


Interesting


----------

